# Schrift in PS automatisch groß, trotz 6px



## Neonroehre (16. Januar 2007)

Servus,

Habe seit heute ein komisches Problem, undzwar ist die Schrift bei z.B. 6 oder 9px so groß wie sie normal bei 20px oder so sein müsste.

Dieses Phänomen habe ich aber nur bei einem Screenshot. Bei anderen Sachen gehts.
Bei "Zeichen/Absatz" ist alles normal, so wie ichs erkennen kann.

Woran liegt's ?

Bin über jede Antwort dankbar

Grüsse


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. Januar 2007)

Auflösung des Bildes bei 72 ?

Alex


----------



## slimdoe (1. März 2007)

alexandergross hat gesagt.:


> Auflösung des Bildes bei 72 ?
> 
> Alex


Danke, ich hatte das gleiche Problem und die Auflösung war natürlich NICHT auf 72 sondern auf 300.


----------

